# BEWARE of big shortyz customz



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the members was scared to post this but we need to let it be known. There is nothing wrong when people tell the truth. 
The first picture is a picture of my car before I took it to the wanna be painter (shorty) at big shorty's customz. The second picture is how he left my car after two months. So beware of Big shortyz customz!!! The only thing he knows how to do is customize your ride to look like shit!! Here at lowrider style we learned the hard way and lost hard earned money to this idiot. Save yourself the headache and your money and go somewhere else. Maco can do a much better job. That's how shitty his work is. He also goes back on his word. He agrees to something and then changes his mind like a little bitch.
















This is how I got my car back after 2 months.


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

dam man sorry to hear that and see that. you got to watch out now days for those shady motherfuckers. i had a homie in the club screw me on my paint so i fell your pain.


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

shady motherfuckers :machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

did he just give up and gave you your car back like that ? cause what he did right there is just about 2 months work 

not trying to defend the guy just saying


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

That looks like a few days work TOPS. Looks like it was taken apart and DA sanded w 320. Just my .02


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ha it was da sanded i thought it was primered a lil bit


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

SouthSIDECOMP said:


> That looks like a few days work TOPS. Looks like it was taken apart and DA sanded w 320. Just my .02


I agree that looks like a weeks worth of work....and I'm glad they are exposing this idiot


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SWITCHCRAFT said:


> I agree that looks like a weeks worth of work....and I'm glad they are exposing this idiot


 A week if he was fucking the dog....those caddies can be stripped of all chrome,and bumpers in an afternoon,4-5 hours tops,and what he buzzed it with an orbital???
I can't believe some people call themselves painters,or bodymen w/e.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> ha it was da sanded i thought it was primered a lil bit


 I have painted cars myself and that right there is two days of work, tops. There is no primer, it is just sanded. I have never painted patterns and wanted a kick ass job, that's why I wanted someone to paint it for me.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

I am glad to see many of you reading this, because the purpose of this post is to make people aware of this shady poser. So make sure you pass the word so that no one else loses their hard earned money with this idiot.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

:guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns:to punk ass levas


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

Orencio said:


> I have painted cars myself and that right there is two days of work, tops. There is no primer, it is just sanded. I have never painted patterns and wanted a kick ass job, that's why I wanted someone to paint it for me.


where do you live ?


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> where do you live ?


 I live in Mesa, AZ and the guy's shop is also located in Mesa.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

Orencio said:


> I live in Mesa, AZ and the guy's shop is also located in Mesa.


post pics of his shop so everyone knows


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> post pics of his shop so everyone knows


 Good idea. I will post a picture soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SWITCHCRAFT said:


> I agree that looks like a weeks worth of work....and I'm glad they are exposing this idiot


X CDC DEPENDING ON THE AMOUNT OF RIDES HE WAS SPREADING HIMSELF WITH, WHAT HE GAVE YOU IS ONLY ABOUT 3-4 DAYS WORTH OF WORK IF THAT... CAN'T REALLY TELL WITH THAT FLICK... GOOD LUCK HOMIE... DON'T LOOSE FAITH, THERE ARE PLENTY OF GOOD SHOPS OUT THERE, BUT LIKE WITH ANYTHING DO YOUR HOMEWORK... THERE ARE ALSO PLENTY OF SCAVANGERS OUT THERE TOO... WELL THIS HOMEGIRLS TWO CENTS... TTT...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

not choosing sides,,but theres gotta be more to this story,,, what did you pay for ? and why would he return it like that ? its definetely unfinished and beat the fuck up,,


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

pinche chico said:


> not choosing sides,,but theres gotta be more to this story,,, what did you pay for ? and why would he return it like that ? its definetely unfinished and beat the fuck up,,


 The deal was that he was going to keep the car for a month and do the body work and paint on the car. The problem was that he was never at the shop. I would always call him and he would say he was on his way. Same thing with my homie's car. He called him so many times it was ridiculous. I took my car back after I noticed he was damaging my upholstery and my upholstery was redone a few months prior to taking it to this idiot. He said he knew he fucked up and that he would give me part of my deposit back. After 3 weeks of me calling him almost daily to get my money and him ignoring me I decided to post this so that everyone knows about his shady work. If you don't believe me, feel free to take your car there. I will even give you the address.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

*BEWARE OF BIG SHORTYZ CUSTOMZ*

DID I MENTION TO WATCH OUT FOR THIS SHADY MIDGET??? LOL Lesson learned!!! Make sure you do your homework and check out everybody's work. Don't just take their word for it.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> X CDC DEPENDING ON THE AMOUNT OF RIDES HE WAS SPREADING HIMSELF WITH, WHAT HE GAVE YOU IS ONLY ABOUT 3-4 DAYS WORTH OF WORK IF THAT... CAN'T REALLY TELL WITH THAT FLICK... GOOD LUCK HOMIE... DON'T LOOSE FAITH, THERE ARE PLENTY OF GOOD SHOPS OUT THERE, BUT LIKE WITH ANYTHING DO YOUR HOMEWORK... THERE ARE ALSO PLENTY OF SCAVANGERS OUT THERE TOO... WELL THIS HOMEGIRLS TWO CENTS... TTT...


You are absolutely right. I should have done my homework and not just take someone's word for it. That was an expensive lesson that I learned. Since I posted this, other local members that have seen me at car shows have also said that they were ripped off by this idiot. I wish they posted a warning like this long ago. All I want now is for people to watch out and stay away from this wanna be painter unless they want to learn the hard way.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Orencio said:


> You are absolutely right. I should have done my homework and not just take someone's word for it. That was an expensive lesson that I learned. Since I posted this, other local members that have seen me at car shows have also said that they were ripped off by this idiot. I wish they posted a warning like this long ago. All I want now is for people to watch out and stay away from this wanna be painter unless they want to learn the hard way.


F*CKED UP WAY TO LEARN A LESSON... GOOD LUCK, DON'T LET BULL SH*T GET YOU DOWN... TRUST ME MOST OF THE WORK CHINO GETS 8 OUT 10 TIMES COME FROM CUSTOMERS THAT GOT FED UP AND PULLED THEIR RIDES... IT'S SAD, BUT REALITY IS THERE ARE MANY SHADY FOLKS OUT THERE... GOOD LUCK, I KNOW YOU WILL GET THERE, WHEN YOU DO POST PICS. OF YOUR RIDE ALL DONE UP... AND REMEMBER LIFE MAY GIVE US MESSED UP, OR COSTLY LESSONS, BUT THAT WHICH DOES NOT KILL US OR MAKE US KILL SOMEONE, WILL ONLY MAKE US STRONGER... SO CHIN UP AND MOVE FORWARD... ;P LOL... SORRY BUT I LIKE MAKING LIGHT OF THINGS THAT LIFE THROWS OUR WAYS... NO DISRESPECT JUST TRYING TO MAKE LIGHT OF A FUCKED UP SITUATION...


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> F*CKED UP WAY TO LEARN A LESSON... GOOD LUCK, DON'T LET BULL SH*T GET YOU DOWN... TRUST ME MOST OF THE WORK CHINO GETS 8 OUT 10 TIMES COME FROM CUSTOMERS THAT GOT FED UP AND PULLED THEIR RIDES... IT'S SAD, BUT REALITY IS THERE ARE MANY SHADY FOLKS OUT THERE... GOOD LUCK, I KNOW YOU WILL GET THERE, WHEN YOU DO POST PICS. OF YOUR RIDE ALL DONE UP... AND REMEMBER LIFE MAY GIVE US MESSED UP, OR COSTLY LESSONS, BUT THAT WHICH DOES NOT KILL US OR MAKE US KILL SOMEONE, WILL ONLY MAKE US STRONGER... SO CHIN UP AND MOVE FORWARD... ;P LOL... SORRY BUT I LIKE MAKING LIGHT OF THINGS THAT LIFE THROWS OUR WAYS... NO DISRESPECT JUST TRYING TO MAKE LIGHT OF A FUCKED UP SITUATION...


 That's a good way of looking at things. I'm over it. The only thing I want to do now is make sure everyone is aware of this guy. He goes around claiming that he is from Cali and that he learned from the best in Cali. Can't believe he is out here giving Cali a bad name.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

shorty and mac should start a shop. call it glory hole customz...


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

CADDY92480 said:


> :inout:


No comment??
:biggrin:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL....who is mac?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

Orencio said:


> LOL....who is mac?


another rip off artist that sold a 64 impala for 15 g's that was worth maybe 7, LIL member made the mistake of taking mac's word. lesson learned


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats true not pointing fingers but some people want an $10,000 paint job for $1000 paycheck 
Sorry for that shit happen to you bro my temper ive would have kick his ass all thur the store til ive seen money
Watch for shops how they run and how clean they is.
That did happen to my boy but he's fuckin cheap


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

hi_ryder said:


> shorty and mac should start a shop. call it glory hole customz...


 :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Thats true not pointing fingers but some people want an $10,000 paint job for $1000 paycheck
> Sorry for that shit happen to you bro my temper ive would have kick his ass all thur the store til ive seen money
> Watch for shops how they run and how clean they is.
> That did happen to my boy but he's fuckin cheap


 That's true.......If people are cheap, they will get cheap quality work. This was supposed to be a $2200 job, but it ended up being a crappy job all around. Lesson learned. My goal now is for everybody to know about this loser so that he goes out of business.


----------



## jojo928 (Jun 10, 2011)

damn homie,shit sucks,beat the breaks of that fool


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Thats true not pointing fingers but some people want an $10,000 paint job for $1000 paycheck
> Sorry for that shit happen to you bro my temper ive would have kick his ass all thur the store til ive seen money
> Watch for shops how they run and how clean they is.
> That did happen to my boy but he's fuckin cheap


 GOOD POINT.............I WANT A $10,000 PAINT JOB FOR $1,000:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

CADDY92480 said:


> GOOD POINT.............I WANT A $10,000 PAINT JOB FOR $1,000:dunno::biggrin:


 See, that's why you got a $400 paint job for $1000.
:rofl:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

low81regal said:


> :guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns:to punk ass levas


x2:machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Orencio said:


> See, that's why you got a $400 paint job for $1000.
> :rofl:


:rofl::roflmao::worship::scrutinize:hno::loco::rant::naughty::run::chuck::boink:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

BETTER THAT A 10,000 AND GET A 1,000 K NO.....................


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wow


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

how about a 300 dollar paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Orencio said:


> The deal was that he was going to keep the car for a month and do the body work and paint on the car. The problem was that he was never at the shop. I would always call him and he would say he was on his way. Same thing with my homie's car. He called him so many times it was ridiculous. I took my car back after I noticed he was damaging my upholstery and my upholstery was redone a few months prior to taking it to this idiot. He said he knew he fucked up and that he would give me part of my deposit back. After 3 weeks of me calling him almost daily to get my money and him ignoring me I decided to post this so that everyone knows about his shady work. If you don't believe me, feel free to take your car there. I will even give you the address.


 u did interior before paint?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Orencio said:


> See, that's why you got a $400 paint job for $1000.
> :rofl:


GOOD TO SEE YOU CAN LAUGH ABOUT IT... AND AS FOR THE FOO REPPING LA... MAN THERE ARE ALL KINDS OF FOOLS THAT JUMP ON THAT BANDWAGGON... GOOD FOR YOU TO WARN OTHERS, BUT I THINK THE LESSON LEARNED SHOULD BE ALWAYS DO YOUR HOMEWORK... A RIGHTEOUS PAINTSHOP HAS WORK THEY CAN SHOW A CUSTOMER, OR REFERENCES... NEVER GO IN BLIND, HANDING OVER YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO NO ONE WITHOUT CHECKING THEM OUT FIRST HAND... BEST WISHES FOR YOU...


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

Orencio said:


> One of the members was scared to post this but we need to let it be known. There is nothing wrong when people tell the truth.
> The first picture is a picture of my car before I took it to the wanna be painter (shorty) at big shorty's customz. The second picture is how he left my car after two months. So beware of Big shortyz customz!!! The only thing he knows how to do is customize your ride to look like shit!! Here at lowrider style we learned the hard way and lost hard earned money to this idiot. Save yourself the headache and your money and go somewhere else. Maco can do a much better job. That's how shitty his work is. He also goes back on his word. He agrees to something and then changes his mind like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> ...


 
im glad u putting this mother fuker in blast carnal,and let other people know about his shity ass work :thumbsup: shortys customz:buttkick:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

lone star said:


> u did interior before paint?


 Interior was done after I painted it the first time. This is the second time it is getting painted.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Orencio said:


> That's true.......If people are cheap, they will get cheap quality work. This was supposed to be a $2200 job, but it ended up being a crappy job all around. Lesson learned. My goal now is for everybody to know about this loser so that he goes out of business.


Damn bro.. $2200.. That's the deal of the year for a complete.. $5000 would be a start on a decent 2 stage.. Candy or patterned out look'n at least 10 to 15 racks.. And was he just work'n on your car alone cuz most shops in know and have worked a complete=3-4 months easy if they have any other movement.. Shit u need a week or two just to let the clear cure for anything your ever go'n to want to show if not longer.. Not have'n his back or anything cuz if he gave u his word he should be held accountable.. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

CovetedStyle said:


> Damn bro.. $2200.. That's the deal of the year for a complete.. $5000 would be a start on a decent 2 stage.. Candy or patterned out look'n at least 10 to 15 racks.. And was he just work'n on your car alone cuz most shops in know and have worked a complete=3-4 months easy if they have any other movement.. Shit u need a week or two just to let the clear cure for anything your ever go'n to want to show if not longer.. Not have'n his back or anything cuz if he gave u his word he should be held accountable.. Just my 2 cents


 Yea you're right, $5000 is the average price in California, but not in Arizona. For 5k I can even get murals on the car. The problem was that this bastard is lazy and opened his shop 2 or 3 times a week and only for a few hours. So he really has no business trying to run a paint shop. Remember, the first so called painter had it for two months and all he did was take off the bumpers and sand it with a DA sander. My car will be ready in a week and this new painter has had it for a month. I will post pictures of it once I get it back.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Orencio said:


> Yea you're right, $5000 is the average price in California, but not in Arizona. For 5k I can even get murals on the car. The problem was that this bastard is lazy and opened his shop 2 or 3 times a week and only for a few hours. So he really has no business trying to run a paint shop. Remember, the first so called painter had it for two months and all he did was take off the bumpers and sand it with a DA sander. My car will be ready in a week and this new painter has had it for a month. I will post pictures of it once I get it back.


 Can't wait to see it brother.. Post'm when u get there.. 

5k with murals!! I gotta get out to AZ more!!


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

So what color were you wanting done? damn im being to cheap and cutting it to close lol. i just had a 1980 ford f-150 come last week, had two decent sized rust holes. and a ton of surface rust, he wanted the full thing painted, jambs and everything. i will have it done tonight. 11 days ive had it and i did the rust repair, jambs, primed and blocked, and sprayed jet black and cleared, buffed out some runs, o and did a roll in bedliner. 1000 bucks is what he is paying. am i being to cheap? i have a very small shop with no real paint booth and im kind of a beginner (this is my 5th car).


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DEPENDS ON THE AREA YOU LIVE IN??? DO YOUR HOMEWORK JUMPER, I THINK YOU UNDERBID THAT JOB... BUT THAT'S JUST MY OPINION... SPECIALLY WITH BLACK...


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> DEPENDS ON THE AREA YOU LIVE IN??? DO YOUR HOMEWORK JUMPER, I THINK YOU UNDERBID THAT JOB... BUT THAT'S JUST MY OPINION... SPECIALLY WITH BLACK...


 
ya for sure, fuck black lol. question though, when i was spraying this truck it fisheyed very bad (every inch of every panel lol) so i through some fisheye eliminator in the paint and it made is so i could spray it. looked good. got the first coat of clear on, looked nice and flat, had a couple runs, went to do a second coat on the cab and it layed out nice but after about 5 mins it started to lift up and look VERY rough. i let it dry, sanded it flat and re-cleared it, at first i was doing wet coats and it did the same thing, roughed up. so i did lighter coats, it helped and then i took the fisheye eliminator out, that really helped but still had a lot of fisheyes. Why would it rough up like that?


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

CovetedStyle said:


> Can't wait to see it brother.. Post'm when u get there..
> 
> 5k with murals!! I gotta get out to AZ more!!


 
the same homie that is paiting orensios car now,painted my lincon in two weeks bro and my car need it body work. he is a good painter and cheap.what u think?


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

jumper said:


> So what color were you wanting done? damn im being to cheap and cutting it to close lol. i just had a 1980 ford f-150 come last week, had two decent sized rust holes. and a ton of surface rust, he wanted the full thing painted, jambs and everything. i will have it done tonight. 11 days ive had it and i did the rust repair, jambs, primed and blocked, and sprayed jet black and cleared, buffed out some runs, o and did a roll in bedliner. 1000 bucks is what he is paying. am i being to cheap? i have a very small shop with no real paint booth and im kind of a beginner (this is my 5th car).
> 
> View attachment 329961


I think it is a bit on the low side. If you are just a beginner, you should have charged at least $1500 for that truck, and that is cheap. Once you get better and know you can back up your work, then you can start charging more. Just make sure you are upfront with all your customers and live up to your word.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

jumper said:


> ya for sure, fuck black lol. question though, when i was spraying this truck it fisheyed very bad (every inch of every panel lol) so i through some fisheye eliminator in the paint and it made is so i could spray it. looked good. got the first coat of clear on, looked nice and flat, had a couple runs, went to do a second coat on the cab and it layed out nice but after about 5 mins it started to lift up and look VERY rough. i let it dry, sanded it flat and re-cleared it, at first i was doing wet coats and it did the same thing, roughed up. so i did lighter coats, it helped and then i took the fisheye eliminator out, that really helped but still had a lot of fisheyes. Why would it rough up like that?
> 
> View attachment 330015


It could be contamination. Always make sure you wipe down the surface with a tack cloth prior to spraying the clear. Also, make sure you put an air filter and a dryer on your compressor and a filter on your gun. This stops water from mixing with your paint, or clear.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i would also clean the surface with wax&grease remover then paint then clear


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

jumper said:


> So what color were you wanting done? damn im being to cheap and cutting it to close lol. i just had a 1980 ford f-150 come last week, had two decent sized rust holes. and a ton of surface rust, he wanted the full thing painted, jambs and everything. i will have it done tonight. 11 days ive had it and i did the rust repair, jambs, primed and blocked, and sprayed jet black and cleared, buffed out some runs, o and did a roll in bedliner. 1000 bucks is what he is paying. am i being to cheap? i have a very small shop with no real paint booth and im kind of a beginner (this is my 5th car).
> 
> View attachment 329961


 Simple math tells me you did that for roughly $11 an hour(if you worked on it for 11 days),and the paint,utilities,consumables,and rent haven't been paid.....you're taking money out of your own pocket to work on other peoples crap.


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> Simple math tells me you did that for roughly $11 an hour(if you worked on it for 11 days),and the paint,utilities,consumables,and rent haven't been paid.....you're taking money out of your own pocket to work on other peoples crap.


i only work on it a couple hours a night afterwork. and materials totaled 300 bucks.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

jumper said:


> i only work on it a couple hours a night after work. and materials totaled 300 bucks.


 When i was learning I painted my family's cars for free as long as they paid for all materials. If you feel your work is good quality work then you do need to start charging more otherwise you will never make any money.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

jumper said:


> i only work on it a couple hours a night afterwork. and materials totaled 300 bucks.


 300 BUCKS!?!?!?!? what the fuck did you put on that truck.. Single stage?????? You sealed/primed it right?? Sandpaper??? Filler??? Solvents?? 300??? Can I start getting my orders through you! Lol


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

CovetedStyle said:


> 300 BUCKS!?!?!?!? what the fuck did you put on that truck.. Single stage?????? You sealed/primed it right?? Sandpaper??? Filler??? Solvents?? 300??? Can I start getting my orders through you! Lol


haha sure. or just go to www.thecoatingstore.com


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

do your homework people before you start handing out money there is tons of these flakes in az a good base/clear should start at 2500-3500 g-body and 4500-8000 on a impala always ask around 1500 will only get you garbage :thumbsup:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a sneak peak of my car with a new painter.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Y'all motherfuckers work slow, looks like he had about 2-3 hours of DA work. A week, wtf!


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Orencio said:


> Here is a sneak peak of my car with a new painter.


Looks like a good start


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im glad its getting done now,,usually people will lose faith after sumthin like that happens,,,looks really good too bro


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Orencio said:


> Here is a sneak peak of my car with a new painter.


Man that shits fucken HARD


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank all of you for your support. It was hard to trust someone else to paint it, and now I am glad I did.


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

Orencio said:


> Thank all of you for your support. It was hard to trust someone else to paint it, and now I am glad I did.


looks good carnal:thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

More pix!! Looks good brother!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JAVIERS CUSTOMS said:


> do your homework people before you start handing out money there is tons of these flakes in az a good base/clear should start at 2500-3500 g-body and 4500-8000 on a impala always ask around 1500 will only get you garbage :thumbsup:


Sounds like he would have paid FULL PRICE and got ripped off even more. It is not the painter price, it is if the painter is FULL OF SHIT


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Man that shits fucken HARD


Thanks........looks like it is finally coming together.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Daaamn that's clean.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

CovetedStyle said:


> More pix!! Looks good brother!


 More pics will come after it is wet sanded and buffed.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i hate shady ass people, even if i see something minor as a fisheye in my paint that i couldnt wetsand out or fix when the customer was ready to pick up i would point it out and show them it before they got the keys to the car...

<bout to jack my prices up i been putting in too much top quality work for too cheap... 

glad to see ur shit came out good after all the bs homie!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hi_ryder said:


> shorty and mac should start a shop. call it glory hole customz...


:h5:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

The painter that painted my car gave me a deal on the price because he knew I got ripped off, but he is still very reasonable. I highly recommend this guy. He has already painted a couple of cars from our club.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Car looks good, good job,
But in my opinion I wouldn't touch a complete for under 5 gs, no matter what condition? I don't think people realize how much work it is jus to get it ready, I think there's too many people that are cheap and want quality work? 
If my club pays for it why would I charge less for outside clubs, jus my opinion, no disrespect to you,


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


> Car looks good, good job,
> But in my opinion I wouldn't touch a complete for under 5 gs, no matter what condition? I don't think people realize how much work it is jus to get it ready, I think there's too many people that are cheap and want quality work?
> If my club pays for it why would I charge less for outside clubs, jus my opinion, no disrespect to you,


You're right, there are too many people who want a quality job at a cheap price. The average paint job with patterns out here goes for around $3G's and then it might also be more depending on how much body work there is to do. I know it takes a lot of work and if it is not prepped correctly, the paint will look like crap. At the same time, painters should not make promises if they know they can't deliver. All the B.S. can be avoided if people need to be upfront and honest when taking on a job.


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Orencio said:


> One of the members was scared to post this but we need to let it be known. There is nothing wrong when people tell the truth.
> The first picture is a picture of my car before I took it to the wanna be painter (shorty) at big shorty's customz. The second picture is how he left my car after two months. So beware of Big shortyz customz!!! The only thing he knows how to do is customize your ride to look like shit!! Here at lowrider style we learned the hard way and lost hard earned money to this idiot. Save yourself the headache and your money and go somewhere else. Maco can do a much better job. That's how shitty his work is. He also goes back on his word. He agrees to something and then changes his mind like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> ...




I feel your pain bro!! I took my 50 chevy for a front end collision at a local shop and they screwed me big time. They didnt pull any sheet metal out, they just cut and slapped the new panel and covered with tons of bondo, seems they used more bondo than paint..I dropped my truck off again hoping they would fix it but they left outside under a tree which covered my truck with tree sap and they also tried to charge me storage fees if i didnt pick it up....


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SHITTY WORK LIES LIES AND MORE LIES, MY CAR LOOKED WAY BETTER BEFORE THIS GUY TOUCHED IT, AT LEAST I WOULD DRIVE IT WHEN IT WASN'T "PAINTED", NOW NOT IN TO IT TILL IS FIXED OR RE-DONE.. SAID HE WAS GONA PRIME IT-NOP, SAID HE WAS GONNA BASE IT SILVER-NOP. PATTERNS BUNCH OF TAPE LINES THEN SHOT WITH PEARL THAT STARTED TO BUBBLE UP THE CLEAR.MISSED PARTS TO PAINT AND CLEAR LOTS OF CLEAR RUNS SOME PARTS MISSED PAINT-CLEAR... I SHOULD POST PICS... HE SAID I GOT A HELLA GOOD DEAL FOR A CUZTOM PAINT JOB, WELL YOU CUZTOM PAINT JOB IS GONNA HAVE TO BE FIXED IF NOT RE-DONE... SAID HE WAS GONA FIX IT- WELL ITS BEEN BOUT 3 MONTHS N NO CALL OR NADA TO FIX I WILL POST PICS OF BEFORE I AND AFTER I GOT IT BACK FROM HIM...
(LIKE HE SAID)... METICHES BABEENCE CON ESTO... CHISMOSAS........


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Latroca said:


> I feel your pain bro!! I took my 50 chevy for a front end collision at a local shop and they screwed me big time. They didnt pull any sheet metal out, they just cut and slapped the new panel and covered with tons of bondo, seems they used more bondo than paint..I dropped my truck off again hoping they would fix it but they left outside under a tree which covered my truck with tree sap and they also tried to charge me storage fees if i didnt pick it up....


Sorry to hear that. There are many shady people out there and we need to let everyone know about the scams that they are pulling. Feel free to post the name of the shop that screwed you over so that everyone is aware and it doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

CADDY92480 said:


> SHITTY WORK LIES LIES AND MORE LIES, MY CAR LOOKED WAY BETTER BEFORE THIS GUY TOUCHED IT, AT LEAST I WOULD DRIVE IT WHEN IT WASN'T "PAINTED", NOW NOT IN TO IT TILL IS FIXED OR RE-DONE.. SAID HE WAS GONA PRIME IT-NOP, SAID HE WAS GONNA BASE IT SILVER-NOP. PATTERNS BUNCH OF TAPE LINES THEN SHOT WITH PEARL THAT STARTED TO BUBBLE UP THE CLEAR.MISSED PARTS TO PAINT AND CLEAR LOTS OF CLEAR RUNS SOME PARTS MISSED PAINT-CLEAR... I SHOULD POST PICS... HE SAID I GOT A HELLA GOOD DEAL FOR A CUZTOM PAINT JOB, WELL YOU CUZTOM PAINT JOB IS GONNA HAVE TO BE FIXED IF NOT RE-DONE... SAID HE WAS GONA FIX IT- WELL ITS BEEN BOUT 3 MONTHS N NO CALL OR NADA TO FIX I WILL POST PICS OF BEFORE I AND AFTER I GOT IT BACK FROM HIM...
> (LIKE HE SAID)... METICHES BABEENCE CON ESTO... CHISMOSAS........


Thank you for posting the truth about big shortyz customs........that guy has no business trying to do jobs because he doesn't know how to do anything other than screw up people's cars and take their money. Let's get some pics of your ride so people can see the shitty work this asshole does.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

HAD TO, DON'T WANA C ANYONE GO THRU WHAT I DID..


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you looking for a shitty paint job? Do you want someone to lie to you and tell you that they know how to paint when they don't know how to do shit? Do you want to get ripped off by a midget with a long mustache? Then go to Big Shortyz Customz. This asshole is located in Mesa right off of Broadway and Mesa Drive. Make sure to take condoms because you will get fucked.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

MAKE SURE YOU MENTION THIS AD AND GET FLAKE & PATTERNS & PINSTRIPES FREE........


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

NOT TO MENTION THE BLUE FLAKE, HE WET SANDED THE BLUE FLAKE NOW ITS SILVER IN SOME SPOTS AND BLUE IN OTHERS......


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is some more of shortyz work on another homie's car. 








The entire hood area of the car has completely bubbled up.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Orencio said:


> You're right, there are too many people who want a quality job at a cheap price. The average paint job with patterns out here goes for around $3G's and then it might also be more depending on how much body work there is to do. I know it takes a lot of work and if it is not prepped correctly, the paint will look like crap. At the same time, painters should not make promises if they know they can't deliver. All the B.S. can be avoided if people need to be upfront and honest when taking on a job.


Just the materials for my car were $5,200. This was using 5 colors of House of Kolor, all the necessary primers, hardners, sealers, pearls, flakes, kandy enhancers, and stuff like tape, paper etc. I have been told that my paint job with the body work, patterns, and the take apart, reassembly, and everything else should be in the neighborhood of around $16,000-$20,000, from people such as a certain Lowrider photographer (don't want to name names just in case), and a few west coast painters. If you can get patterns and everything for $3,000 PLEASE let everyone know who to take their car to. I'm sure since AZ is mostly centrally located people will bring cars from north, south, east, and west to get it done for that cheap. I can probably get about 10 cars right now to bring them. Even on a car that needs no body work, and is pretty much just a tear apart/sand/primer/paint/pattern/kandy/clear job is in the $6,000-$8,000 range (anywhere I have seen anyway). If it is the same guy that painted your car, which looks AMAZING by the way, then he DESERVES more that the $3,000. That job here would be around $6,000 at a minimum and that is with zero body work. 

It is a shame that something like this has to happen to expose a shady shop (if you want to call it that) and a innocent person has to suffer. There really should be a way that businesses such as this, or anything that has to do with the automotive field must PROVE the way they do things and be inspected at least every 6 months. There are just way too many people out there promising something they simply cannot deliver. In any other field of work this does not happen. You can not just go up to a hospital and say "sure I can do this heart transplant, give me a scalpel" and they will hand you a white coat.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

when it comes to your hard earned money, you gotta do the research. find 5 people that will vouch for the work and cars that were painted a few years back so you know how they hold up. treat it like ebay, you wouldnt buy from a seller with a feedback rating of 2 for something thats worth 3 to 5k. cause then youd be gambling.... if my car looked like that caddy hood id be fire bombing that dudes shop with him in it... its the only way these ******* will learn


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

63hardtoprider said:


> Just the materials for my car were $5,200. This was using 5 colors of House of Kolor, all the necessary primers, hardners, sealers, pearls, flakes, kandy enhancers, and stuff like tape, paper etc. I have been told that my paint job with the body work, patterns, and the take apart, reassembly, and everything else should be in the neighborhood of around $16,000-$20,000, from people such as a certain Lowrider photographer (don't want to name names just in case), and a few west coast painters. If you can get patterns and everything for $3,000 PLEASE let everyone know who to take their car to. I'm sure since AZ is mostly centrally located people will bring cars from north, south, east, and west to get it done for that cheap. I can probably get about 10 cars right now to bring them. Even on a car that needs no body work, and is pretty much just a tear apart/sand/primer/paint/pattern/kandy/clear job is in the $6,000-$8,000 range (anywhere I have seen anyway). If it is the same guy that painted your car, which looks AMAZING by the way, then he DESERVES more that the $3,000. That job here would be around $6,000 at a minimum and that is with zero body work.
> 
> It is a shame that something like this has to happen to expose a shady shop (if you want to call it that) and a innocent person has to suffer. There really should be a way that businesses such as this, or anything that has to do with the automotive field must PROVE the way they do things and be inspected at least every 6 months. There are just way too many people out there promising something they simply cannot deliver. In any other field of work this does not happen. You can not just go up to a hospital and say "sure I can do this heart transplant, give me a scalpel" and they will hand you a white coat.


The guy who painted my car gave me a break on the price because he knew I got ripped off by someone else. This painter deserves more money for his work. He has been working for auto body shops for many years and right now he is trying to get his name out there so that he can go solo. I'm sure the price will go up once people begin to know how good his work is. I am extremely happy with the work he did on my car and I would recommend him to anyone.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

hi_ryder said:


> when it comes to your hard earned money, you gotta do the research. find 5 people that will vouch for the work and cars that were painted a few years back so you know how they hold up. treat it like ebay, you wouldnt buy from a seller with a feedback rating of 2 for something thats worth 3 to 5k. cause then youd be gambling.... if my car looked like that caddy hood id be fire bombing that dudes shop with him in it... its the only way these ******* will learn


As much as I want this punk ass dead, I can't go around trying to kill everyone who pisses me off, but as long as people pass the word about this shady wanna be painter and put him out of business, I will be happy.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the homies car showing off the work by shortyz customz.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

*Here is a picture of the bitche's shop that customizes everything. He will fuck it up so bad that there is no way anyway can duplicate his shitty work. That is what makes it custom!!!








Make sure you call him if you are looking for someone to rip you off!!!
*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

car looking good !!!!


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> car looking good !!!!


Thanks......I'm glad it is finally coming together.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

Orencio said:


> *Here is a picture of the bitche's shop that customizes everything. He will fuck it up so bad that there is no way anyway can duplicate his shitty work. That is what makes it custom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Evil_Artist64 (Dec 18, 2007)

Some Foo names OSO, lives right off IMPERIAL HWY in the LENNOX area... same thing. Lazy, and no word. After i got the car back i had a shop paint it... later on the "prep" work he did do. Fucked up my 4,200 dollar paint job. RUST BUBBLES.

So i know your pain.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Orencio said:


> I have painted cars myself and that right there is two days of work, tops. There is no primer, it is just sanded. I have never painted patterns and wanted a kick ass job, that's why I wanted someone to paint it for me.


JUST DO IT YOUR SELF,,,,,,,
YOU MIGHT LIKE DOING CANDIES, AND FLAKES AFTER DOING YOUR OWN CAR.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> JUST DO IT YOUR SELF,,,,,,,
> YOU MIGHT LIKE DOING CANDIES, AND FLAKES AFTER DOING YOUR OWN CAR.


 If I knew what a mess I was going to get into, I would have painted it myself. I have been practicing on chairs and metal tables.....I will be ready to paint one of my trucks soon.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Work has now started on the purple Cadillac that was fucked up by that midget shorty. Pics will be up soon.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

My car is finally ready.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you seen this bitch???? He is probably screwing up somebody's car right now. If you see this looser, BEWARE....he does not know how to paint or do any type of body work.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm starting to think that all painters are full of empty promises. Over promise and never deliver!!!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

hahahhaha i laugh every time i see that photo


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Orencio said:


> Have you seen this bitch???? He is probably screwing up somebody's car right now. If you see this looser, BEWARE....he does not know how to paint or do any type of body work.


:roflmao: AMERICAS MOST WANTED.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

six 2 said:


> :roflmao: AMERICAS MOST WANTED.


Glad to see that people are viewing the posts.....


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

ttt:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like shorty wants me to stop telling people the truth about the shitty quality of his work and remove the postings from here so that he can continue to rip people off. What does everyone on here think? Should I delete this thread and let him continue to take people's hard earned money? Should he be allowed to continue to lie to people, take their money, and not do what he promised to do? I want to know what you guys think!!! Let me know.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

keep exposing that bitch made niqqa gives the rest of us bodymen a bad name


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Orencio said:


> Looks like shorty wants me to stop telling people the truth about the shitty quality of his work and remove the postings from here so that he can continue to rip people off. What does everyone on here think? Should I delete this thread and let him continue to take people's hard earned money? Should he be allowed to continue to lie to people, take their money, and not do what he promised to do? I want to know what you guys think!!! Let me know.


THIS SHIT SHOULD GO WITHOUT SAYING HOMIE. EXPOSE HIS ASS FOR RIPPING PEEPS OFF. EVEN IF THE FUCKER CHANGES HIS NAME. WHICH WILL BE NEXT.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

solo20 said:


> keep exposing that bitch made niqqa gives the rest of us bodymen a bad name


I know, people begin to think that everyone is out to rip them off. This bitch should not be allowed to call himself a painter. Gives everyone else a bad name.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

six 2 said:


> THIS SHIT SHOULD GO WITHOUT SAYING HOMIE. EXPOSE HIS ASS FOR RIPPING PEEPS OFF. EVEN IF THE FUCKER CHANGES HIS NAME. WHICH WILL BE NEXT.


Then that's what I will keep doing. I will keep posting until he goes out of business.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Orencio said:


> Then that's what I will keep doing. I will keep posting until he goes out of business.


:thumbsup: he deserves :twak:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

does he pinn stripe with his stache, Ifs its one thing i hate is a liar ass thief :nono:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> does he pinn stripe with his stache, Ifs its one thing i hate is a liar ass thief :nono:


Not sure if he pinn stripes with that mustache but I think gay guys pull on it while he sucks their dicks.......this guy is a real scum bag. he lies and steals and I hate that too, that's why I started this. So that people are aware of him. He has bee around at some of the local shows passing out his business card. So if anyone sees this, make sure to pass the word.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i hate lying ass putos.... hope he goes out of business and becomes a junky squiggly man at stop lights...


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

hi_ryder said:


> i hate lying ass putos.... hope he goes out of business and becomes a junky squiggly man at stop lights...



Hahahahaha.....I agree!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

ttt ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

So has anyone seen that little bitch at the car shows???? Be careful. He is out there handing out his business card and talking a lot of shit like he actually knows what he is talking about. Don't get suckered into believing him and hand over your money because you will end up loosing your money.


----------



## Harley56 (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel you man... About 1 year ago My truck got keyed and slangin car audio in Mesa,AZ. The owner of slangin said that his buddy was a painter and that he does really good work.... That was a bullshit this guy messed my truck up so bad.... The first time when I met him he gave me the "I the best painter and Im giving you a great deal" He had the truck for 3 weeks just to paint the 2 DOORS and the HOOD. My wife called me because she went to go check on my truck to see what was going on he was not there. She went back the next day and NO SHORTYZ anywhere.. She called me and told me that they had locked my truck up in the building and was not going to relases because this asshole SHORTYZ is never there... She got a hold of SHORTYZ and he had a million excuse about why he Couldnt work on my Truck... He promised me that he was going to make it right and fix the paint.. They moved it to another Shop up the way... about a month went by of me and My wife going to check on the Truck and it was all the same excuses.. I told my wife get the keys and I will take it some where eles... I talk to this no good painter a coulpe days later and He wanted to Charge Me to Fix the work that he messed up on... Here Im today still trying to find some one to fix my paint but Im Having a hard time trusting People... My truck is fucked .. The clearcoat is bubbleing up every where, The paint doesnt match, the Clearcoast is falling off, I have overspary every where.... Nobody should have to go through this shit.. My truck looked great before I let this BIGSHORTYZ paint it........ STAY AWAY FORM 201 EAST BROADWAY ROAD... That is where he has Is Joke shop...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

That Sucks.


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

Harley56 said:


> I feel you man... About 1 year ago My truck got keyed and slangin car audio in Mesa,AZ. The owner of slangin said that his buddy was a painter and that he does really good work.... That was a bullshit this guy messed my truck up so bad.... The first time when I met him he gave me the "I the best painter and Im giving you a great deal" He had the truck for 3 weeks just to paint the 2 DOORS and the HOOD. My wife called me because she went to go check on my truck to see what was going on he was not there. She went back the next day and NO SHORTYZ anywhere.. She called me and told me that they had locked my truck up in the building and was not going to relases because this asshole SHORTYZ is never there... She got a hold of SHORTYZ and he had a million excuse about why he Couldnt work on my Truck... He promised me that he was going to make it right and fix the paint.. They moved it to another Shop up the way... about a month went by of me and My wife going to check on the Truck and it was all the same excuses.. I told my wife get the keys and I will take it some where eles... I talk to this no good painter a coulpe days later and He wanted to Charge Me to Fix the work that he messed up on... Here Im today still trying to find some one to fix my paint but Im Having a hard time trusting People... My truck is fucked .. The clearcoat is bubbleing up every where, The paint doesnt match, the Clearcoast is falling off, I have overspary every where.... Nobody should have to go through this shit.. My truck looked great before I let this BIGSHORTYZ paint it........ STAY AWAY FORM 201 EAST BROADWAY ROAD... That is where he has Is Joke shop...


That is the same loser I have been talking about.








My homie's paint bubbled up too. This son of a bitch just rips people off. I have finally found a good painter. The painter that I found painted my car and did an excellent job on it. Right now I am having him do so additional paint work on my work so I can get it ready for the show. Let me know if you still need a painter and I will send you all his info. Also, do me a favor and let everyone know the truth about shorty's shitty work because this asshole needs to be out of business.


----------



## PAYBACKWILLCOME (Apr 5, 2013)

MY SON TOOK HIS CAR FOR HYDRO HE SAID IT WILL BE DONE IN ONE WEEK IT WAS 3 WEEKS AND NOTHING WAS DONE HE KEPT SAYING THAT IT WILL BE DONE AND NOTHING HAPPEN ,HE GOT BUTT HURT WHEN I TOOK HIM HIS PAINT JOB WAS SHITY AND SAID HE WASNT DO IT ANYMORE AND THAT HE WILL GIVE US THE MONEY BACK NEXT DAY WE CAME BACK HE SAID NEXT DAY THEN NEXT DAY WE TAKING HIS SORRY LIL ASS TO COURT LIL SHIT ACT LIKE HIS INVISABLE


----------



## PAYBACKWILLCOME (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=519c_qkrBZM#t=139s HIS NAME RICHARD MENDOZA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

keep the flake's exposed !


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell yea, that's how you do things.
Put people on blast that fuck people over. I work hard for my money to just give it away.


----------

